# "Glop"



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Just got hold of a book called "Raw Dog Food" by Carina Beth MacDonald. In it she has a recipe for "glop" Since I have a problem getting innards, etc., I though this might be a good thing for Sheba. 

You use a processor to mix it all up with.
Has a liquid base:
A couple of whole raw eggs, w/shell
About 1/2 cup yogurt
Tablespoon of black strap molasses
Teaspoon of powdered vitamin C

To this you add as much vegetable matter as possible, fruits, greens, garlic, whatever you have laying around.
Blending all together and adding water until you've reached a good consistency and capacity.
Can add "juice" from defrosting RMB if you want. To make it more "attractive" to a finicky gourmand you can add organ meats, ground meat or canned fish to the gloop. Weigh it out, put in bowls, plastic bags whatever and freeze it till you serve.

Seems like this would imitate what is found inside of a fresh kill. 

You give this to the kid once or twice a week.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hmm...I dont like over 1/2 of the ingredients listed...

Mostly because as I sit here watching Rhett and Leo "bowl for the sunning Brody" while leaping in and out of the kiddy pool I cant even imagine how hyped up my Border Collies would be with the sugar from the molasses! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I wouldn't feed this to my dogs. Molasses? Really? Yikes. 
I've never felt the need to imitate what might be inside the stomach of a fresh kill because its been shown time and time again that wolves generally do NOT eat the stomach contents of their prey, they shake it out. In fact only sometimes, i would imagine out of desperation, do they even eat the actual stomach.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I wouldn't feed this to my dogs. Molasses? Really? Yikes.
> I've never felt the need to imitate what might be inside the stomach of a fresh kill because its been shown time and time again that wolves generally do NOT eat the stomach contents of their prey, they shake it out. In fact only sometimes, i would imagine out of desperation, do they even eat the actual stomach.


I don't think this would imatate what is actually in the stomach. Maybe what the aminal just consumed.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I wouldn't feed this to my dogs. Molasses? Really? Yikes.
> I've never felt the need to imitate what might be inside the stomach of a fresh kill because its been shown time and time again that wolves generally do NOT eat the stomach contents of their prey, they shake it out. In fact only sometimes, i would imagine out of desperation, do they even eat the actual stomach.


Health Benefits

Blackstrap molasses is a sweetener that is actually good for you. Unlike refined white sugar and corn syrup, which are stripped of virtually all nutrients except simple carbohydrates, or artificial sweeteners like saccharine or aspartame, which not only provide no useful nutrients but have been shown to cause health problems in sensitive individuals, blackstrap molasses is a healthful sweetener that contains significant amounts of a variety of minerals that promote your health.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sugar. molasses has lots of sugar.

sugar bad for dogs.

very bad for dogs.

give dog meat. Bone. Organ. Easy peasy.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

trikerdon said:


> Just got hold of a book called "Raw Dog Food" by Carina Beth MacDonald. In it she has a recipe for "glop" Since I have a problem getting innards, etc., I though this might be a good thing for Sheba.


If you can get your money back for that book, do it. There is almost nothing in "glop" that is useful to a dog. 



> You use a processor to mix it all up with.
> Has a liquid base:
> A couple of whole raw eggs, w/shell
> *About 1/2 cup yogurt
> ...


None of the ingredients in red are useful to a dog. Some are actually harmful.



> Seems like this would imitate what is found inside of a fresh kill.


Not even close. Where would you get an idea like this?



> You give this to the kid once or twice a week.


I wouldn't give this to my dogs once in a lifetime. Carina Beth MacDonald doesn't have a clue about the nutritional needs of a canine.

*ETA:* What people tend to forget ... IF canines ate the stomach contents of prey animals, they wouldn't find stuff like this. THey would find grass, weeds, leaves, and twigs. However they don't eat stomach contents.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

I had that book ,also had Natural nutrition for cats and dogs,by Kathy whats hername:redface:got rid of both for the same reason,far to much emphasis on supplements and other extras.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

trikerdon said:


> Blackstrap molasses is a sweetener that is actually good for you.


MAY or may not be good for humans. Definately terrible for dogs.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

trikerdon said:


> Blackstrap molasses is a sweetener that is actually good for you.


Sorry, but there is no such thing for dogs or people. Sugar, in any form, is not GOOD for you. Some sugars are just LESS BAD than others, but none are good for you. Even fruit sugar (fructose) is not good for you, but the fiber in fruit causes it to be processed and converted to glucose slowly enough for the body to deal with it. But you can get diabetes eating fruit if you eat enough of it. Drinking fruit juice is the same as eating a bowl of sugar. Humans, being omnivores, are at least equipped to deal with small amounts of sugar in the diet, and as with many things, moderation is the key. Dogs, being carnivores, are not. In any case, I see no benefit from feeding this concoction to a dog.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Ok, you guys win. I posted this to get your opinion and I did......


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Ok, if we left the molasses out and just made a "glop" of some fruits, vegies, meat, eggs...etc., would not that be good for them? 
Seems I have read here that fruits, some vegies, etc., are good for them....
My main problem here is that I am afraid I'm not getting the right nutrition and vitamins in the raw that I am giving her, and I can't find any suggestions on what a balanced (I know over time) is.....


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dogs are Carnivores, that means that nothing that herbivores eat is good for them(fruits and veggies.) Like RFD said
"About 1/2 cup yogurt
Tablespoon of black strap molasses
Teaspoon of powdered vitamin C

To this you add as much vegetable matter as possible, fruits, greens, garlic, whatever you have laying aroundNone of the ingredients in red are useful to a dog. Some are actually harmful."

Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...Muscle Meat, Bones, and Organs...
:wink:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

What you are describing is basically like premade raw, i.e. uncooked kibble. If you are worried about your dogs not getting all the nutrients necessary from meat, bones, and organs, then you need to read up on what PMR is all about and why it is the most appropriate (read: ancestral) diet for a dog. The only thing that is really missing from the PMR diet is sufficient amounts Omega 3 fatty acids, and that's only if you feed commercial, supermarket meat. If you feed grass fed/pastured meat, even that is a non-issue. If you supplement your dog's PMR diet with certain types of oily fish (i.e. salmon, mackerel, sardines, herring, etc.) then, again, it is a non-issue. Same is true for humans with regards to Omega 3s. Everything else your dog needs is in their meat, bones, and organs. They are not humans. They are not omnivores. Please do not apply human nutrition logic (most of which is also very flawed) to your dogs. There is nothing in a celery stick, a carrot, a spinach leaf, or a dandelion that is necessary for their nutrition. Anyone who says differently probably either works for a pet food manufacturer, or is somehow subsidized by one, therefore their advice should be considered suspicious, at best.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

The only time fruits and veggies or equivalent supplements are essential in a dogs diet is when things are cooked or altered, nutrients, enzymes, minerals, and vitamins are lost. That's why a BARF or home cooked diet requires them. When you feed a true raw prey model diet, they get everything they need for a complete balanced diet.

ETA: You can google the nutritional value of the different raw meats, organs, and bones you are feeding and see what your dog is getting out of it!  This is a good site, with a little searching you can find an exact cut of meat and the breakdown of it, cooked or raw. Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sugar is bad.

sugar is bad for humans, cats, dogs.

very bad. rots the teeth, causes diabetes, aids in helping obesity take hold. 

sugar is everywhere.

even though many of the ingredients of this product are sub par, in my opinion, blackstrap molasses is the worst. it's concentrated sugar.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

magicre said:


> sugar is bad.
> 
> sugar is bad for humans, cats, dogs.
> 
> ...


But I loooovvveee candy! Oh how I wish sugar was apart of the essential food groups. :lol:


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

FYI, I'm a member of Carina's yahoo group and they have switched to prey model. There are a few members who feed a modified prey model giving a very small amount of veggies, but the majority do not feed veggies or use the old guidelines.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i would grind the eggs. when i give my dog a whole egg
i crack the egg and place the egg in a bowl. then i bake the shell. once the
shell is baked i grind it. the grinded shell becomes grandulated. i worry about
the size of the peices of a blended shell.



trikerdon said:


> A couple of whole raw eggs, w/shell


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

trikerdon said:


> Ok, if we left the molasses out and just made a "glop" of some fruits, vegies, meat, eggs...etc., would not that be good for them?
> Seems I have read here that fruits, some vegies, etc., are good for them....
> My main problem here is that I am afraid I'm not getting the right nutrition and vitamins in the raw that I am giving her, and I can't find any suggestions on what a balanced (I know over time) is.....


Your worry is legit, but you have to stop worrying as long as you're feeding a wide variety of meats/bones/organs you will be feeding a balanced diet. too much emphasis on balance is what makes people go nuts. ask yourself this, do you eat balanced meals? do you have a degree to feed yourself? because it doesn't take one to know how to feed your pup, keep it simple. There really isn't any need to feed veggies and fruits, they simply don't need it. :biggrin:

Balanced over time means that they are getting proper rotations in proteins essentially... Beef will have a few different vitamins and minerals then Pork for example will, Venison will have different qualities than rabbit. Just make sure that a lot of variety is happening and you'll be set! To me, that is balanced. As many different meats as you can find  
for example in a typical month for balance, we feed rabbit, beef, pork, venison,chicken,game hens,turkey,lamb(in moderation sooo expensive here), sardines, mackerel, salmon(canned low sodium). of all these we are feeding liver, kidney muscle meats etc.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

trikerdon said:


> Ok, if we left the molasses out and just made a "glop" of some fruits, vegies, meat, eggs...etc., would not that be good for them?
> Seems I have read here that fruits, some vegies, etc., are good for them....
> My main problem here is that I am afraid I'm not getting the right nutrition and vitamins in the raw that I am giving her, and I can't find any suggestions on what a balanced (I know over time) is.....


why do dogs need glop?

what ingredient makes fruit sweet? carrots? veggies...

glop is a conglomeration of food sources that dogs don't digest, don't need and it rots their teeth, throws their pH off in their gut, takes away the balance of good bacteria, so they are susceptible to irritable bowel syndrome....

and sugar, as i said is so bad for dogs i don't know that i have enough space here....plus it should be obvious. most parents try to limit the amount of sugar their kids eat....why would it be any different than dogs...carrots are dense....they are high glycemic vegetables....they make the pancreas work too hard....sugar does that to dogs....sugar and veggies interfere with the kidney filtration system and all of the metabolic systems in dogs....veggies and fruits are carbs. 

dogs cannot utilise fat, their energy source, efficiently, because the carbs are in the way.....

you are getting the right nutrition...with protein/bone/organs/fish

when you are getting ready to feed your dog a protein....look it up at 

Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com and plug the information into a spreadsheet and you'll find out that protein variety, + a little bit of liver + a little bit of other organs + bone gives your dog all the nutrition he needs.

there are suggestions of what is a balanced diet all over this forum....

you feed proteins.....more red meat than white.....you feed fish, (mackerel, herring, sardines, anchovies - if they don't eat fresh, feed canned) so they get their omega threes. if you're feeding grass fed/grass finished red meat, then you don't need to worry about supplements...if not, give them pure alaska salmon oil to make up for it....that's it.
feed 5% liver and 5% other offal, like pancreas and spleen and thymus and kidney..etc..
feed bone in enough quantity to keep stools stable, approximately 10% of diet...

you can also use this website: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

between the two, you're covered....

raw feeding does not involve veggies and fruits and grains for a reason...dogs don't have the ability to digest those items....it's wasted on them.....i'll eat them, minus the grains, for no one but herbivores need grains....sorry, getting off topic.

honest, your dog is getting all the nutrition he needs and those two sites will prove it to you....


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

I think what makes it difficult for some to understand that dogs will thrive on PMR, is that they so readily compare their canine companions to themselves. Humans and dogs are very genetically different, and thus require quite a different diet to thrive as a living organism. Dogs do not need diary, do not need a multivitamin, nor fruits or vegetables. Things are overcomplicated when it comes to canine nutrition, when a simple look at their roots will give you all the answers you need.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Cain said:


> I think what makes it difficult for some to understand that dogs will thrive on PMR, is that they so readily compare their canine companions to themselves. Humans and dogs are very genetically different, and thus require quite a different diet to thrive as a living organism. Dogs do not need diary, do not need a multivitamin, nor fruits or vegetables. Things are overcomplicated when it comes to canine nutrition, when a simple look at their roots will give you all the answers you need.


yep. yep. yep.....well said....and thanks for reminding me about dairy...

no one needs dairy...but that's a discussion for another day....dogs most definitely don't need dairy....gives them gas, gives them bacteria they destroy with their high acid digestive tract and generally screws up the perfect system that is raw.


----------

